# Pergear has launched new and aggressively priced CFexpress type B memory cards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2022)

> Pergear has launched new CFexpress Type-B memory cards. Pergear has priced all of these new cards quite aggressively. We have been using Pergear cards exclusively for about a year now and we have never had a problem.
> Pergear has top-notch support if you do run into issues. All of their cards come with a full 5-year warranty.
> Add $20 to the prices of the memory cards at Amazon, as the current stock comes with a CFexpress card reader.
> Pergear 1TB & 2TB CFexpress card highlights
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 10, 2022)

I will be interested in the R5 C results


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 10, 2022)

It's seems a bit too good to be true, I'm going to keep an eye on the 1TB model. A quick look around the internet shows reviewers being positive about the previous generation of cards, even year-long reviews.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 10, 2022)

I can believe those reads are manageable but writes for doubtful at best. There certainly is rapid development of this format for better(compared to SD, and type A which seem to have stagnated).


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 10, 2022)

I hate to be "that guy" but those cheap, slow cars are ridiculous and will lead to further CFExpress confusion until the industry finally decides on a minimum write speed standard to hit. A minimum sustained write of 80MB/s!!!! That has to be a totally useless card for the type of cameras that are implementing CFExpress in the first place. My only thought is that it's a photography only card for XQD cameras that are forward compatible to CFE?

Just being honest, absolutely nobody should be buying a CFExpress Type B card that has a maximum sustained write speed of 80MB/s.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 10, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I hate to be "that guy" but those cheap, slow cars are ridiculous and will lead to further CFExpress confusion until the industry finally decides on a minimum write speed standard to hit. A minimum sustained write of 80MB/s!!!! That has to be a totally useless card for the type of cameras that are implementing CFExpress in the first place. My only thought is that it's a photography only card for XQD cameras that are forward compatible to CFE?
> 
> Just being honest, absolutely nobody should be buying a CFExpress Type B card that has a maximum sustained write speed of 80MB/s.


There already are video oriented standards for CFexpress, VPG400(Video Performance Guarantee 400) supposed to have minimum sustained writes of 400MBps.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 10, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> There already are video oriented standards for CFexpress, VPG400(Video Performance Guarantee 400) supposed to have minimum sustained writes of 400MBps.


Correct. Unfortunately, few manufacturers have gone through the certification process at this point in time. I believe only select Lexar, Sony Type A, and Exascend have cards meeting those requirements. However, many cards exceed this benchmark and aren't wearing anything to show it. This will all change in time since its a "new" media format. But it just sucks right now to have so many BAD CFExpress cards.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 10, 2022)

The cheapest ones are very slow but they'd a good thing to have in your camera bag in case you forgot completely to bring a memory card. Forgetting a memory card is one of those highly annoying events in photography. In the past I've carried cheap Amazon SD cards - completely useless for intensive use but better than nothing. CFexpress has been a very expensive formatt, cards run very warm too, card readers (Sandisk) have been very poor quality. It's a pity the SD format reached a limit.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 10, 2022)

Love to see the prices on these come down. Big part of the reason I didn't buy an R5 at the time was the cost of these cards being so high. Now I have an R6 and really don't know if I need more. But the next generation of bodies is probably going to move CFxB down the line anyway. Some of these cards are price competitive with V90 SDs now. 

-Brian


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 10, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I will be interested in the R5 C results


Why would the R5c video specs be different to the R5 video?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 11, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> Correct. Unfortunately, few manufacturers have gone through the certification process at this point in time. I believe only select Lexar, Sony Type A, and Exascend have cards meeting those requirements. However, many cards exceed this benchmark and aren't wearing anything to show it. This will all change in time since its a "new" media format. But it just sucks right now to have so many BAD CFExpress cards.


There is also Sandisk Professional Pro-Cinema Type B targeting video shooters and with Lexar, Delkin and Prograde for Type A that have gone through certification. I dont if Sony has certified their CFexpress so far. Even the "BAD" CFexpress cards are better performers than fastest SD cards we get and are priced competitively which is a reasonable compromise for majority of photographers using these.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 11, 2022)

I guess others have a different perspective, but I have never heard of this brand and frankly I'm not willing to risk using off-brand cards. I'll stick with SanDisk and ProGrade. Same reason I don't use third-party batteries.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 11, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> There is also Sandisk Professional Pro-Cinema Type B targeting video shooters and with Lexar, Delkin and Prograde for Type A that have gone through certification. I dont if Sony has certified their CFexpress so far. Even the "BAD" CFexpress cards are better performers than fastest SD cards we get and are priced competitively which is a reasonable compromise for majority of photographers using these.


There will inevitably be a growing number. I believe this certification was something very recent, so few labels display them and if it's like other certifications, it has to be licensed.

While you are correct for the most part about a "BAD" CFExpress generally being better than the fastest SD cards, that is incorrect about the card I'm specifically singling out here - the 64GB card with 80MB/s minimum sustained write. Every single V90 SD card potentially out performs it with a minimum sustained 90MB/s certification.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 11, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> There will inevitably be a growing number. I believe this certification was something very recent, so few labels display them and if it's like other certifications, it has to be licensed.
> 
> While you are correct for the most part about a "BAD" CFExpress generally being better than the fastest SD cards, that is incorrect about the card I'm specifically singling out here - the 64GB card with 80MB/s minimum sustained write. Every single V90 SD card potentially out performs it with a minimum sustained 90MB/s certification.


Minimum figure of 80MBps might be due to how quickly this card(Lite) is going to run out of SLC cache or rather card having single flash chip running in Single channel mode. Also that 80MBps would be a issue for high res video shooters while for those shooting stills it would be perfectly usable while outperforming V90 rated SD cards.
Atleast Pergear has been honest about capabilities of their cards instead of just showing their cards in best light by advertising max read and write speeds.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 11, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Why would the R5c video specs be different to the R5 video?


Yes, they would.
In video, the codecs and crops are different.
Everything is identical for photos.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 11, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Yes, they would.
> In video, the codecs and crops are different.
> Everything is identical for photos.


True but the bandwidth needed to record locally would never be more than 8k/30 raw which is the same for R5/R5c. 
Having a smaller crop or using the processor for other codecs wouldn't increase the need for more speed to the CFe card.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 12, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> True but the bandwidth needed to record locally would never be more than 8k/30 raw which is the same for R5/R5c.
> Having a smaller crop or using the processor for other codecs wouldn't increase the need for more speed to the CFe card.


The R5 C records 8K 60.
The R5C also has Cinema RAW Light instead of the Canon RAW that the R5 has.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 13, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The R5 C records 8K 60.
> The R5C also has Cinema RAW Light instead of the Canon RAW that the R5 has.


The R5 has both raw light and IPB lite. Page 922 of the advanced user guide. firmware 1.6


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 13, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> The R5 has both raw light and IPB lite. Page 922 of the advanced user guide. firmware 1.6
> View attachment 205927


Canon RAW Light and Cinema RAW Light are different,


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 13, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Canon RAW Light and Cinema RAW Light are different,


correct. Raw light is only for full width ie for 8k. 
You can see the IPB (light) options for 8k IPB, 4K/60, 4k/30, HD/60, HD/30 etc.
Am I missing something?? If so, what is the codec used for the compression?


----------

